# Mr. Needlemouse's photos



## Bromicon (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, this is Bromicon's girlfriend. I am also on this forum as Neptune. I want to share some photos of his Hedgehog because I think he is the cutest Hedgie to ever exist. Here you go, photo spaaam~ Also, you will notice the color of his muzzle is lighter in some pictures. The photos where it was dark was when we first got him at 6 weeks old. now he's about 3 months and he is a Salt & Pepper colored Hedgie. 









(The breeder put him in a box with shavings. We didn't want to keep him in there for long. And it took forever to get the shavings out of his quills. So it took a while to get them out. We gave him a bath later on to wash away any dust left behind because we're scared of him getting mites - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(He absolutely loves his little bed - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(He was falling asleep - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(Here he was, sleeping on my Sonic the Hedgehog T-shirt. He loves sleeping on me. Or sometimes even between my breasts, he'll lie between them for hours - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(I love how happy he looks when he's sleeping. He was sleeping on me while I was playing Call of Duty with a friend, I allowed myself to die for this prickly ball of cuteness - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(Another sleeping picture. And yeah he's quilling so bad. poor Needles. >__< We've been taking even more care then we usually would to make his quilling process as comfortable as possible - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)









(He kept biting my pants. so I kept taking pictures. Then when he heard the camera shutter sound he curled up then uncurled and looked out the window - Photo taken with Samsung Galaxy SIII)

I do have a better camera but I didn't want to get up and get it. I would've ruined these perfect moments.


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

Awwwww, he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Bromicon (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks~

- Bromicon's Girlfriend, Sarina ~


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Bromicon's girlfriend Sarina, (or Neptune)
Mr. Needlemouse is very cute. Love the pictures. Where did you get that cute little bed he is sleeping in? I want one.


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi! XD

My boyfriend got the small bed at Pet Smart~ Needles really loves it. XD It's like his happy place. And sorry my english and punctuation is a little off. French is my native language.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Adorable pics! I want to find one of those little beds too!


----------

